#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Why we should use WordPress To run your business Website

## Wondergirl

You have a website ,but you know it's not what it should be and you're always making Excuses it .WordPress is the solution to your Perennial website problem .Here some reasons Why we should use WordPress to run your business website .
WordPress is easy to setup ,manage and update .WordPress is good for both your blog and your website .WordPress plugin add complex business features to your website without having to hire a coder .thousands of Professionally designed themes-many of them available for free.WordPress is search engine friendly .
*Suggest some reasons why we should use WordPress for our website .*  :question:

----------


## Moana

> You have a website ,but you know it's not what it should be and you're always making Excuses it .WordPress is the solution to your Perennial website problem .Here some reasons Why we should use WordPress to run your business website .
> WordPress is easy to setup ,manage and update .WordPress is good for both your blog and your website .WordPress plugin add complex business features to your website without having to hire a coder .thousands of Professionally designed themes-many of them available for free.WordPress is search engine friendly .
> *Suggest some reasons why we should use WordPress for our website .*


* WordPress is good for both your blog and your website.
**Thousands of professionally designed themes — many of them available for free.
**WordPress plugins add complex business features to your website without having to hire a coder.*

----------

